
How Editors of Psychological Science Could Reduce Faulty Science Publications - tokenadult
https://jcoynester.wordpress.com/2016/01/21/ten-suggestions-to-the-new-associate-editors-of-psychological-science/
======
mianos
LOLs. A bit mean for an easy target.

